

Mutation Testing with Mutant - rjsamson
http://solnic.eu/2013/01/23/mutation-testing-with-mutant.html

======
jstanley
Wow, this mutation testing is a really good idea. Something I've never thought
of.

------
nevir
Having done a few projects with full-on mutation testing, I'm a complete
convert!

